# CC Just a little high!



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

CC Just a little high! 5' above summer pool


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet the Crappie are loving it, plenty of flooded brush to swim around in.
Water colour looks ok, catch any fish ?
Paint and E- fork are both up about 10 ft above summer pool but looks like army corps is gonna drop-em both pretty quickly.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have a lot of experience with this lake, any idea when it will be back to somewhat normal? Was gonna be in the area Wednesday and was going to bring the boat. That doesn't look like a fun way to launch a boat by yourself though


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I launched a kayak at Wellman’s at about 8am on Sunday. The mud line was south of the ramp. I could not find the crappie, or even my normal brush piles. But around 11am the mud line and debris caught-up with me north of the ramp, and I called it a day (without finding a single crappie).


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with this lake, any idea when it will be back to somewhat normal? Was gonna be in the area Wednesday and was going to bring the boat. That doesn't look like a fun way to launch a boat by yourself though


DOCKS are pretty usable up to about 51'

When will it get down there? My guess is a couple weeks without much rain north of the lake.

Sorry had to edit meant to write docks instead of ramps.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Depending on weather it doesn't normally take too long to get closer to normal. I always launch solo and have done so with the water the same in the past. Just bring muck/hip/waders and you will be fine. Will say that I used my muck boots without issue in the past, fished all day, came back and water raised a few inches and I was tip toeing around to keep from water fill them up. Probably would have been funny to see.


----------



## Bob61 (Aug 20, 2014)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with this lake, any idea when it will be back to somewhat normal? Was gonna be in the area Wednesday and was going to bring the boat. That doesn't look like a fun way to launch a boat by yourself though


North shore docks are ok


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Was there Sunday. Hung around the Welman's area, put in, tried a reliable spot but the wind kept getting stronger. The gust sometimes were fairly strong. Very muddy, dangerous going into coves that had a lot of tree tops that were all now underwater. Couldn't see down more than maybe a foot if you were lucky into the water. After a few hours, decide it wasn't worth the possibility of hitting one of those tree tops so we went back and pulled boat out. Gonna try maybe towards the end of the week, not do concerned about the height of the water as I am about the clarity, haha. A good wave lifting me up and dropping me on one of those tree tops wouldn't make for a good day, been there, not a good feeling when you konw you're sinking.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

They are pulling it down fast right now. It should be back to summer pool right before Thursday's rain.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, they are. Over 2500 CFS. Watch out below.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

wonder if it's still severely muddy? If I can see at least 3 feet into the water, then I'm happy, hahaha.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep... just a few days ago, it was 5' over summer pool... today its only 2' over... but tomorrows rains might screw that all up again


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Supposed to rain through Saturday....SMH that puts a damper on things lol


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

On the CC lake most of the afternoon today, 5/3. The Wellman’s ramps walkways were still under water when we put in around 12:30P. Didn't need to wade through them at 5P when we took out.

New to CC, but the lake was muddy all of the way down to the dam. Absolutely no crappie action, but did catch bass in the coves. No size. Nothing trolling.

Oh, and almost NOBODY else out there! I knew folks knew more than me when I pulled into the ramp area..... : P


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Gotta watch out for the big crap floating just under the surface or just barely above. There is all kinds of things sent downstream when the waters get this high.


----------



## Hughesjrm (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone go out to CC yesterday, or plan on going today? If so how was it looking. Are the boat docks still flooded and the water muddy. I'm debating on going out there tomorrow and fighting the weather, or dropping my boat of to the shop for a much needed tune up.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

At current levels the dock should be usable.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Im headed out in a few for a camping / fishing trip this weekend ...weather sure sucks but we've been planning this for six weeks, time taken off work, can't back out now....I will post reports throughout the weekend


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good Luck 9, hope you catch another monster crappie! 
It's pouring in W/ Chester now, sure going to spoil my weekend plans of Creek Fishing for WB, actually thought about the upper end of CC but I doubt it now.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

9Left said:


> Im headed out in a few for a camping / fishing trip this weekend ...weather sure sucks but we've been planning this for six weeks, time taken off work, can't back out now....I will post reports throughout the weekend


Same here, camping and fishing with a big crowd. The crappie will be fun to find. Good luck to you


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I love to see these diehards on here still going out and getting it done even in this crappy weather. I hope you all find a bunch.


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)




----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

Today, Saturday, May 6, the only 2 ramps open at Caesar Creek are Wellman Meadows and North Shore (sailboat) ramp. North shore is totally accessible to ramp and docks, but Wellman Meadows, the walkways to the docks are under water. Lake looks good and clearing, but high water.


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

Photo is North Shore ramp.


----------



## Hughesjrm (Apr 28, 2017)

I launched out of Wellman this morning. Walkway was only about two inches under water. Water was still pretty muddy, only about a foot visibility


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

By the time I get my boat out of the shop the water will be back to normal. Going thru withdrawals already.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well fellas... heres the report:

Arrived Friday at 9AM.. set up camp during a short window of no rain, suited up in jackets, hoodies and rain gear and we headed out at Noon...
Lake was about 1 foot above summer pool and very dirty water, temps were low 40's and raining steady with about 10-15 mph winds.. ( horrible conditions!).first rational thought was to get in a cove where there was at least no wind. We found a few fish taking minnows at 15 feet in 20 fow, but all were short fish...After an hour with only 3 short fish , I noticed the water temp... still 60. So we rigged up jig n bobber, set 12" deep and targeted the flooded bushes, not dead timber, flooded green leaf bushes... and it payed off big... kept 22 fish in the last 2 hours of daylight...
























Saturday:
Everybody slept in a little from the previous day's beating from mother nature... woke up to sunshine and slightly warmer temps...cooked a hearty biscuits n gravy breakfast on the coleman stove and dutch oven and hit the lake by 9:45 AM. Saturday however was very different , we could'nt buy a bite on a jig , no fish up shallow, water surface temp was now 58...so we focused back on minniws and slip bobbers set at 6 feet very tight to log jams in 10 fow...Bite was slow but VERY steady... we pulled 25 fish... and all on minnows..
















Headed back to camp by 4:30 , cleaned our catch and fried some for dinner that nite...








Sunday:

Woke up to a frost Sunday morning , had a quick breakfast of muffins and coffee and juice and headed out by 8 AM... was able to find 15 fish over 10", but again, no dice on the jig bite...
my nephew decided to rig up his zebco rod with a night crawler and egg sinker and throw it out the back of the boat.. not wanting to rain on his parade, i helped him out and pitched it out the back and set it in the rod holder... ' bout 30 minutes later we look back and the rod is bent over... he grabs it and it looked to me like a snagged log, but slowly coming in as he reeled... LOL.. then We hear his drag start SCREAMING!! The kid is yelling ang jumping up and down , just trying to hold on to the rod while his dad is holding on to HIM.. lol!He battled it like a pro and landed this BEAST! It was priceless guys... it was all he talked about on the way home!
















Get those kids out there guys!

Tight line fellas!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Way to make the best out of some tough condtions.
Who weighs more, your nephew or that trophy drum ?That thing looks like a stuffed hog, Nice ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Great report nothing better than kids catching fish!


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Great story!!! It's all about kids once you're older and have caught your share of fish! Drum???


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks guys... zaq, yes... thats a freshwater drum


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys any one been catching eyes on the flats yet.?


----------

